# Boarded up windows



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

*How would I mount....*

Hi all, I am starting my boarded up windows today. using the same technique as my sign... with the foam and "etching" in wood grain...

I see many how tos as to making the boarded up windows but not how to mount them. I have a few old wooden windows that I can just glue or nail the "boards" to but I have 3 new vinyl windows..

Any ideas as a how to mount them?

Thanks,


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Couple ideas - 

1 - velcro tape - just watch the residue but would probably stick fine on vinyl with not a lot of grief

2 - that sticky putty for hanging posters on walls - don't know how it would work outside though.

I am going to make black shudders and hang them cock-eyed next to the boards too - I plan on using the velcro tape or ductape to get them to stick to my bricks.

ews


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Also - for removing any residue - Castrol Super Clean Cleaner Degreaser (in the automotive section) - a neighbor turned me onto it and there is nothing it can't do that I can tell.... so far!


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

im having the same trouble, im gonna try masking tape....seriously! like all over the back, tape loops....im destroying lattice to make mine. ill do it tomorrow


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 17, 2005)

I'm going to be using velcro to adhere mine to the windows. I just cut my foam boards yesterday...still have to paint.


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

hey I made some boarded up windows as well but mine were all wood slats. My windows are old or a least the open top and bottom. I mean slide up or down. I tied jute yarn or twine to the frame top and bottom then opened up the window and pulled the twine inside then shut the window and tied a big knot in the jute yarn. The shut window holds the jute with the knot and the frame up there.


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v237/Wormyt/?action=view&current=BoardedupWindowpanel1.jpg&refPage=96&imgAnch=imgAnch116


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

The Crow 1994 said:


> I'm going to be using velcro to adhere mine to the windows. I just cut my foam boards yesterday...still have to paint.


Crow! Nice to see you here!


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 17, 2005)

Thanks Woody! I can't get enough Halloween discussions and ideas...lol.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Excellent. I was thinking of velcore but didnt want to stick it to the vinyl...I guess it wouldnt hurt it and I could get the sticky stuff off easy enough if I do it right away and not wait for the seasons... Im just a scardy cat to do anything. I dont put pins in my walls and hardly have any prints up as well... 

But I can do this... lol.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I used velcro and it worked fine. Since ur using foam and not wood, then it wont require much velcro, because there isnt much weight..I use WD40 to get off any residue.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Hellrazor, Scarefx told me about this cool stuff called Quake Secure. I bought some right away because I needed to secure 32 mausoleum foam squares to my garage. It works great. Very strong. Each package comes with a thin 4" x 5" sheet of 1/4" puddy. 4.99 each or cheaper if you get more. Make sure you get plenty depending on how large your prop window is. I called the company with a credit card and she was very interested in how I found out about their stuff and the fact that I needed it for a faux mausoleum. Nice people. Tell them what you need to do and they'll tell you how much you'll need.

Just an option anyway...(It would come off vinyl beautifully.)

http://www.rangerdesign.com/qs.html

Actually, it was Krough that told me about the Quake Secure! ScareFX had just helped me with something else, and I got the two mixed up. Sorry Krough! Your idea saved my prop and a lot of my time! I'm a moron.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Thanks Ghostie. I will try the Velcroe at first when I am doing my prelims. I cant spend any more money then necessary right now and with shipping to Canada that might be costly. 

Thanks to everyone for the replys.


----------



## Torgen (May 25, 2006)

double-sided tape


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

im gonna go make my windows now. prepare to die, lattice!

ill post what i got here when im done....and ill see if my idea of masking tape works.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

So I now have my boards done for my first window - bedroom - Its 5' X 5'. I had no idea! Last year I had my bedroom window replaced - it used to be 2 windows side by each. When they guy came I asked him to make me I big one... Now I know why it cost so much. Anyway.... I have all the boards ready to go up. Just letting them dry now. I will use the velcroe on the main window and post pics when I am done...

Reason why I am writing today you ask... because of leverage...

My hubby told me a while ago.. NO MORE FOAM... due to my 140 Talking Bucky Skull Class I am taking in October... I was going to use 2 inch foam... then I discovered... boards are NOT 2 inches... 1/2 inch foam would be great, they will look like boards and be lighter weight for the velcroe and they are only 4.95 per board instead of 11.95 per board. 

So I picked up 1 sheet - got a dollar discount due to damage and went to work. The one piece was perfect for my 5 X 5 and i think 4-5 more will do the other 6 windows. Thats still 40 bucks..

So anyway, hubby is going out with the guys, in a city 1/2 hour away from here and the guys needed a ride home... he he....I volunteered, if, I get my foam..... HA!

So I may be able (now to find the time) to board all my windows...

Question: what does one do for a Bay window? I was thinking of not boarding it anyway as I ussually do a skelly display in it but what do you guys think... to board or not to board and if to board.. how to do it?

Thanks,


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Can you post a photo of your bay?


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

There it is, with my skelly display and all.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Great window! If it were me, I'd partially cover it so it would still fit in with the rest of the boarded up, abandoned house look. Maybe leave a large chunk of window showing in the middle for your skellie to show through, but use a couple vertical boards on the side windows and overlap them with maybe three across the large window sort of lopsided so you could see through to the display. That way you'd get the best of both choices...?


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Great idea. I guess they dont have to be joined together eh. Just velcroe them across - 3 of them - on their own. and 1 up and down slanted on the 2 sides.... What a great idea. This has been bothering me for a while. I LOVE this Forum!!!


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Can't wait to see it finished. I've got this project on my "to do" list for next year and I love to see how others do theirs...post pics when you're done! Have fun...


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 17, 2005)

I agree with ghostie. You could have it to where a few of the boards seem to be failing off....making your skeleton visible from behind the boarded up window. That's what I'm going to try to do with this window.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Okay, heres my pics of my boards for my windows:

the big one is for my bedroom and I have just finished making the boards for the rest of the house.

For my bedroom window:









my boards:


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Your boards look great Hellrazor!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Ok so now here they are put together - no nail holes yet. Got too tired.... 









I piled them here, should have taken a few separate, but you get the pic. So I will post a couple more when I am complete.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 17, 2005)

Wow! Those are FANTASTIC! I hope mine turn out 1/2 as good as yours did.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Thanks guys! Your encouragement always means a lot to me!


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Yeah, they look great! I love how you did the knot holes and the chunks out of the sides where knots would have been. Very realistic!


----------



## Crazy2ScareU (Aug 12, 2006)

Your doing one heck of a job HellRazor!I am definately liking what I'm seeing.


Paco


----------



## Lhallow (Jun 16, 2006)

nevermind


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=3229

check that thread. big discussion went on about that


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I just merged these two threads.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

ok here are some completed boarded windows:


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Looks great Hellrazor!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Thanks! I am putting them up on Sunday and I just cant wait!!!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

So heres a pic of the boards on my windows, the front of my house. I like em a lot!


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

They turned out great. Kudos!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Hey I need some of those! I need to get some paint and velcro


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

- a side view of my house








- the window that I was worried about. Thanks all for their fantastic ideas!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I used 1/2 inch foam Hib. They worked out well. So Far So good with one night down and winds yesterday (not bad winds, but winds none the less) 

I ended up screwing the windows into the wood frames and velcroeing to the vinyl. Both are looking good this morning.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 17, 2005)

Wow! That looks fantastic Hellrazor! Very nice!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Hellrazor, you did a really good job, looks great!


----------



## SpookyDude (Jun 27, 2006)

Just noticed my post may be a little late but the way we do things like that [in the film biz] when attempting to fasten or adhere items to problematic surfaces is one of 4 ways:

1- Look for existing holes, cracks or seams to wedge anchoring pins or thin screws/nails into the openings

2- lay down a strip of green masking tape then use what we call "Snot": a type of glue tape often used in packaging (DO NOT USE THE SNOT ON PAINTED SURFACES WITHOUT THE TAPE)

3- Pony Clamps and clips

4- Just screw into he damn surface and productions pays for repairs (LOL last resort requires approval from Production Manager first)

The weather is going to be your biggest challenge!


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

My "boards" survived our first storm last night with winds of 20+ MPH. Only one came off and it didn't break, looks like they are stronger than I gave them credit for.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

well, today I am trying to put up last years boards. 

The velcroe has stayed on most of the windows for the year and it is still sticking really well.. I must admit, I am quite surprised.

BUT... last year I velcroed the window boards together to make for easier dis-assemble and then assemble. 

I found last year that the velcroe would not pull apart, it just ripped off the boards so I decided to store them as is. 

Now, after a year of sitting, the boards are falling off.

I am right now in the process of using PL Premium to glue all the boards together as a whole and then putting them up. Its a pain. I should have glued them in the first place... just an FYI. 

They still look fantastic though!!!


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

I want pictures of them up this year.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Yes, do post pics...and some of the older pics are no longer are on this thread. I was hoping to see how it worked out for you guys last year but all that's left are those little blue boxes with a white ? in them.


----------

